# Cross Eyed



## Guest (Feb 22, 2010)

I've come to think of Depersonalization & Derealization as similar to if you had your eyes stuck in Cross Eyes. And what DP/DR is is actually like Blaming being Crossed Eyed on the experience of Being Crossed as the reason for being/remaining cross eyed. It could be as simple as our senses are turned on themselves in some similar way. I've noticed that during being DP/DR that I am Hyper Aware of my surroundings and body and mental process. I guess that is part of the "protective mechanism" that some say it is. Because I remember before DP/DR that I wasn't hyper aware of everything. I wasn't trying to scan all of reality and myself, it was more like having a conversation with somebody at a crowded party, and you tune out all of the other conversations because your attention can only notice what you focus on. But with DP/DR it's like trying to focus on EVERYTHING AT ONCE, but that is not possible even though in this state that's exactly what we are doing (if you noticed). And that hyper awareness of all details negates feelings. That could be why we feel unreal. This is just what I'm thinking today, maybe I'm wrong, maybe I'm half wrong, who knows? But hopefully somebody will agree this makes sense and hopefully again it will help some. Peace.


----------



## pancake (Nov 26, 2009)

Well put. I completely agree.


----------

